# Protecting Powder Coated Wheels+Tyre Dressing, Order?



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

I have some freshly powder coated wheels and have a number of jobs to do before they go back on the car. I'm unsure of the order to do things to make sure I don't affect the success of the previous steps.

So I am planning on,

Coating the wheels with Carbon collective platinum wheels
Dressing the tyres with Soft99 Black Black

However, I need to clean the tyres, and I might give the wheels a quick polish before coating them.

What is the order?

1.Clean tyres
2.Polish wheels
3.Coat wheels
4.Dress tyres

Or is it sort the wheels then the tyres?

Also is there any issue with lower % IPA on freshly powder coated wheels?

Thanks


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Your order is the one I'd go for but let your wheels cure if you've low profile tyres, just incase you get some residue from your applicator.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep, sort your wheels out one day and then 24 hours later dress your tyres.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, as above that’s the order I’d do the wheels / tyres in :thumb:


----------

